# water well cost



## 2 UP

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone had a well dug on their property. I am really interested in having this done on our place in Washington County. I think you are charged by the foot? We are right off a county road with fields that are irrigated so I'm not sure how deep the water table is. Just curious about a guesstimate b4 I start calling around. Thanks


----------



## Slingblade

5  years ago I got a package deal of $4500.00 no water no pay, they hit rock at 8 feet and had to go to 400 feet to get through it, and as soon as they got through they hit water.  The price included casing, drop pipe, 1.5 HP submersible pump, filter, pressure tank, wiring and running pipe to house.


----------



## 2 UP

Slingblade said:


> 5  years ago I got a package deal of $4500.00 no water no pay, they hit rock at 8 feet and had to go to 400 feet to get through it, and as soon as they got through they hit water.  The price included casing, drop pipe, 1.5 HP submersible pump, filter, pressure tank, wiring and running pipe to house.



Thanks, that gives me an idea. I don't need any pipe run, we just have a couple of campers within a few feet of where the pump will be.


----------



## whithunter

Most well companies are are pushing the package deals now instead of by the foot.  Many will still drill by the foot though.  Sandersville Well Co. is around 5k for a package deal.  Very good to work with as well.


----------



## cball917

roughly 5-7k. my best friend drills for a living and they usually price their jobs by the foot.


----------



## roscoe54

3500 in Dodge County 330 feet down.


----------



## bnew17

Call Greenes Water wells in Gray, Ga...Donalds my uncle and he does great work.


----------



## cball917

i called my buddy. average price they are drilling is 10.50 a foot


----------



## wingbone caller

Had a 217 ft well put down 14 month's ago in Crisp co. for $3500.oo


----------



## 2 UP

wingbone caller said:


> Had a 217 ft well put down 14 month's ago in Crisp co. for $3500.oo



Thanks for all the replies. On everyone that paid by the foot, does that include the pump ?


----------



## shakey gizzard

Dont forget to have that water tested!


----------



## cball917

the 10.50 per foot the guys drill up here is turn key


----------



## dawg4028

4250 up to 100 feet of drilling is what I just paid.  Highest bid was 4900, lowest 3500.  They hit water at 60 feet on mine.  Good luck.


----------



## buckmanmike

I had a bored well dug 10-12 years ago and it was $1500. They hit water at 18 feet and dug down to 75 feet. Always have good water, even in drought times. price included pump and tank.


----------

